# Timer Plugs



## Justal (18 Feb 2015)

Anyone got any recommendations for reliable timer plugs? I could just get the basic mechanical ones from a local hardware store / Argos, but thought I'd see if anyone knows of anything better. I'd particularly like some 'low-profile' ones that will fit side-by side on a multi-socket extension.

Thanks,
Al.


----------



## nduli (18 Feb 2015)

Been looking at same thing. Side by side on extension sockets are difficult. Closest I have got is the ones from maplin. They are 9.99 I think. And looking at other people's pics I think a lot of us use them.
There are slight differences in the spaces between plugs on some extensions, these work ie provide power and timer works on mine but don't fit perfectly as one timer is lifted slightly in one side.


----------



## Justal (18 Feb 2015)

I'll take a look at the Maplin ones. The spacing on the extension lead I have in my cabinet is very tight which is a shame. Not sure that I can be bothered to change it though as it's not easy to get to and the cable is fixed nice and neatly to the wall.

These from Argos (£14.99 for 3) look fairly promising though.



 

Al.


----------



## Bassljne (18 Feb 2015)

I have the argos ones mentioned above, they work fine and are quite easy to set up


----------



## ian_m (18 Feb 2015)

I use these, fantastic. Job done.
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/anyone-used-byron-home-easy-remote-timeswitches.21210/

 Big advantages:
- Can set timings & control all from comfort of arm chair.
- Can get 4 next to each other in an extension lead.

Only changed the battery yesterday after nearly 3 years, only because battery had a best by date of 2014.

This is how you squeeze 6 timer plugs & JBL e1501 & air pump in to a Vison 180 cabinet....


----------



## ian_m (18 Feb 2015)

Justal said:


> These from Argos (£14.99 for 3) look fairly promising though.


Just to note these (and most digital ones) are not suitable for inductive loads, actually states that on some timer instructions. Thus not suitable for standard fluorescent starters, air pumps or power heads. Before I bought the Home Easy ones I have had numerous electronic timer failures usually on air pump and power head (and occasionally lights) where the timer unit just resets. Not an issue just a pain.

I ran for a while is mechanical timers 3 for £10 from Ikea, always switched 100% regardless of load, but not very accurate and actually make quite a bit of noise (when installed in a cupboard) due to their motor.

Now even cheaper £4.50 for 2.
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/60134450/


----------



## Crossocheilus (18 Feb 2015)

ian_m said:


> Just to note these (and most digital ones) are not suitable for inductive loads, actually states that on some timer instructions. Thus not suitable for standard fluorescent starters, air pumps or power heads.



I just noticed this on some timers I bought from Homebase, however I used digital timers with dual 24W fluorescents unit and never had a problem. Does it harm the timer, or the light/air pump etc?


----------



## EnderUK (18 Feb 2015)

I gave up on the digital timers, to easy for them to reset themselves. The mechanical are less acturate but does it really matter. Try and get the compact design so you can alternate them with a standard plug in extension leads. Argos use to do a triple pack of compacts which work well.


----------



## ian_m (18 Feb 2015)

Crossocheilus said:


> Does it harm the timer, or the light/air pump etc?


No, it is the light/air pump that is causing the issue, so I suspect not being harmed. Switching inductive loads (anything with a coil in it) will generate voltage spike (this is why you must always put a "backwards" diode across a relay coil) and this seems to cause modern cheap electronic timers to reset. I put a 0.1uF capacitor across the internal digital supply of my continually resetting B&Q digital timer, which then stopped it resetting randomly but it eventually completely died.

2nd biggest issue with most digital timers is you can't get two of them next to each other in an extension block.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flyback_diode
http://www.coilgun.info/theoryinductors/inductivekickback.htm

Remember (search the forum, can't find at the mo) there are some USB connected extension blocks that can be programmed, via a laptop, to switch 4 out of 6 of the sockets on a time schedule.

https://energenie4u.co.uk/index.php/catalogue/product/ENER011


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Feb 2015)

Hi All, Not sure ???  Side by side on extension sockets are difficult. I don't think timers should be plugged into extension leads ???? although you can plug the extension lead into a timer.

Justal, I use the same timers as in the photo you posted  Never had a problem with them but i only use them for lighting


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Feb 2015)

Hi All, One photo of instructions


----------



## ian_m (18 Feb 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> All, One photo of instructions


No idea why they say that ? Seems really daft, not going to get any electrical issues plugging it into an extension lead, especially with the low loads we are using on our tanks.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Feb 2015)

ian_m said:


> No idea why they say that ? Seems really daft, not going to get any electrical issues plugging it into an extension lead, especially with the low loads we are using on our tanks.




May sound daft,,, Ignore the instructions ??  At your own Peril ??? Better to be safe than sorry


----------

